# Shooting left



## laxer (Aug 16, 2008)

Purchased a Stoeger Cougar 9mm. Great gun. After 250 rounds and a few times to the range it is consitently shooting left about 3-4 inches at 5 yards. Less at three and more at seven. Is there an adjustment I can perform on the sights to correct?


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Is the rear sight on the Cougar adjustable from Right to left? If so, adjusting the sights to the left will aide your problem. Move it just slightly, fire 5 shots, and adjust accordingly.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

First make sure it's not you instead of the gun before you start messing with the sights. Shoot from a rest and/or have one of the RO's (who are usually pretty good shots) try your gun out. If everything is fine when shooting from a rest or with someone else, then it's you and not the equipment. Here are some fixes that I stole from 
http://www.lasc.us/FryxellCrackShot.htm who stole it from the NRA.

If your shots group low and to the left most likely you are jerking the trigger instead of squeezing it.

If your shots group high to the left - say in the 9 o'clock to 12 o'clock position - you are probably anticipating the recoil and pushing the firearm up. This is called "riding the recoil". Groups in this area are also caused by lack of follow-through.

If your group is consistent at about 9 o'clock you most likely do not have your finger on the trigger properly. You are probably squeezing at an angle instead of straight back.

If you group is high to the right you may be "heeling" the firearm - anticipating the recoil and pushing with the heel of your hand.

If your shots group fairly consistently to the right in the 3 o'clock area you are probably "thumbing" the gun. That is, as the gun goes off you are pushing on the side of the frame with your thumb.

If your group is consistently low, say in the 6 o'clock area, you may be "breaking" your wrist, that is, anticipating the recoil and cocking the wrist down. Low shots also come from improper follow-through when the shooter relaxes too quickly.

If all the shots are hitting right, low, say in the 4 to 5 o'clock area, you may be tightening your grip just as the gun fires. This is another form of anticipating recoil.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If you are left handed replace the word left with right and right with left in the information provided by Guru Todd.

The rear sight is installed in a dovetail groove you can drift it left or right as required. Just make certain the sights are the true problem.

tumbleweed


----------



## laxer (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for input. I'll run a few more rounds through paying closer attention to the trigger pull.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 TOF (I'm a lefty too)

+1 Todd - when a new gun doesn't shoot well, it's usually me  and I just need to learn better the trigger pull / recoil / sight picture / etc.

Good luuck with your new gun.

:smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

dondavis3 said:


> +1 TOF (I'm a lefty too)
> 
> +1 Todd - when a new gun doesn't shoot well, it's usually me  and I just need to learn better the trigger pull / recoil / sight picture / etc.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm with you there. A new weapon I wont go to changing anything until I get a couple hundred rounds through it to make sure it's not me. Some new ones can be a little funky because they are new. and you the shooter are new to using it. It's best to take a little extra time when you get a new one to amke sure it;s not the shooter.


----------



## Chaemie (Mar 13, 2009)

*Stoeger 40sw*

I do the same thing. Been to the range 3 times fired approx 400 rounds. Hitting the target at 3-4 inches to the left at the 9 o'clock position. I was thinking it was the sights also. Mainly because with my cz 75 9mm. I am very accurate.


----------

